# " We Build The Wall " builds The Wall over Memorial Day Weekend !!!!



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

*This is the American " Can Do " attitude....!*

*Any Unions/Government/State Agencies that are boycotting this will forever have the *
*Stain of Blood on their hands due to their pussy actions !*

*THE WALL WILL GO UP AND AMERICANS WILL HAVE THEIR SAY IN STOPPING THE CRIMINALS FROM *
*CROSSING OUR COUNTRIES BORDER !!!!*


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)




----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

*..............." We Build The Wall ".......*


----------

